# EMT positions in San Diego



## msstaroflife (Oct 22, 2010)

There is a company called Xtreme Care Ambulance in San Diego that is hiring. I applied to a listing on craigslist for a position. Sounds like a professional group of people. Check them out.....:usa:


----------



## kravturtle (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm in SD and saw them on Craigslist as well, but their company name seemed a little odd, perhaps even unprofessional. I think I'd like more info before applying.


----------



## looker (Oct 22, 2010)

Looks like they might be brand new company. They incorporated on 5/28/10.

Entity Name:	XTREME CARE AMBULANCE, INC.
Entity Number:	C3311838
Date Filed:	05/28/2010
Status:	ACTIVE
Jurisdiction:	CALIFORNIA
Entity Address:	7710 HAZARD CENTER DR STE E 116
Entity City, State, Zip:	SAN DIEGO CA 92108
Agent for Service of Process:	SOUHEIL JAWAD
Agent Address:	7710 HAZARD CENTER DR STE E 116
Agent City, State, Zip:	SAN DIEGO CA 92108

Source:California secretary of state website


----------



## msstaroflife (Oct 22, 2010)

What companies would any of you recommend here in San Diego?


----------



## msstaroflife (Oct 22, 2010)

I walked in to apply at Alert Ambulance and the place seemed cleaned out. I thought that was pretty strange! I'm new to San Diego and looking for some feedback on some of these companies. You know every one of them has a story, good or bad! I prefer good...


----------



## looker (Oct 22, 2010)

msstaroflife said:


> I walked in to apply at Alert Ambulance and the place seemed cleaned out. I thought that was pretty strange! I'm new to San Diego and looking for some feedback on some of these companies. You know every one of them has a story, good or bad! I prefer good...



Are you talking about this one? Nothing the corp status is suspended. 

ALERT AMBULANCE, INC.
Entity Number:	C2532859
Date Filed:	06/10/2003
Status:	SUSPENDED
Jurisdiction:	CALIFORNIA
Entity Address:	9920 JORDAN AVE UNIT 10
Entity City, State, Zip:	CHATSWORTH CA 91311
Agent for Service of Process:	NOPDOL SOONTHONTHUM
Agent Address:	9920 JORDAN AVE UNIT 10
Agent City, State, Zip:	CHATSWORTH CA 91311


----------



## msstaroflife (Oct 22, 2010)

looker said:


> Are you talking about this one? Nothing the corp status is suspended.
> 
> ALERT AMBULANCE, INC.
> Entity Number:	C2532859
> ...



No. The one below.
Entity Name:	ALERT AMBULANCE NETWORK, LLC
Entity Number:	200717110080
Date Filed:	06/19/2007
Status:	ACTIVE
Jurisdiction:	CALIFORNIA
Entity Address:	3585 HANCOCK ST #200B
Entity City, State, Zip:	SAN DIEGO CA 92110
Agent for Service of Process:	ALOHI P RIEGER
Agent Address:	4185 GEORGIA STREET
Agent City, State, Zip:	SAN DIEGO CA 92103


----------



## warsaw1776 (Oct 25, 2010)

Alert Ambulance is gone.  i just got laid off on friday.  owner sold out to Care, getting himself a nice cushy job there and giving us 1 to 2 days notice(depending on how close you were to him) that you were now without a job.  totally out of the blue, a week earlier they promoted 3 EMTs to on duty supervisors and a little more than a months ago promoted 5 to FTO, 3 months ago hired 15 new EMTs.  retarded.  it was a great company to work for, but run very poorly.  still havent gotten my last paycheck and they offically halted service last thursday.  bitter doesnt begin to express my feelings


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Oct 25, 2010)

warsaw1776 said:


> Alert Ambulance is gone.  i just got laid off on friday.  owner sold out to Care, getting himself a nice cushy job there and giving us 1 to 2 days notice(depending on how close you were to him) that you were now without a job.  totally out of the blue, a week earlier they promoted 3 EMTs to on duty supervisors and a little more than a months ago promoted 5 to FTO, 3 months ago hired 15 new EMTs.  retarded.  it was a great company to work for, but run very poorly.  still havent gotten my last paycheck and they offically halted service last thursday.  bitter doesnt begin to express my feelings



To the OP, this is why you don't want to work for these unprofessional IFT services in SD.  Look at Rural Metro, Pacific Ambulance, Care Ambulance, AMR.  Those are the only ones that are reasonable.  If I couldn't get hired at one of those.  I would just get another job and wait.


----------



## Indy (Oct 25, 2010)

Xtreme Care Ambulance? No thanks, I'll stick to applying at Wishard Ambulance Service, Rural Metro and the Indianapolis Fire Department. They seem much more professional.


----------



## kravturtle (Oct 25, 2010)

I picked up an application from Rural Metro a few days ago. They're my first choice by far, but their next round of hirings isn't until January. AMR is hiring and I know someone from my EMT class who was just hired, so they're taking newbies. And I'm thinking of looking into Pacific if those don't work out. But Rural Metro is definitely my first choice.


----------



## looker (Oct 25, 2010)

warsaw1776 said:


> Alert Ambulance is gone.  i just got laid off on friday.  owner sold out to Care, getting himself a nice cushy job there and giving us 1 to 2 days notice(depending on how close you were to him) that you were now without a job.  totally out of the blue, a week earlier they promoted 3 EMTs to on duty supervisors and a little more than a months ago promoted 5 to FTO, 3 months ago hired 15 new EMTs.  retarded.  it was a great company to work for, but run very poorly.  still havent gotten my last paycheck and they offically halted service last thursday.  bitter doesnt begin to express my feelings



Something do not sound right. What you're saying is that care purchased Alert Ambulance and everyone got fired? So Care is not using any of Alert Ambulance? What happened to Alert Ambulance patients/contracts? 

Regarding getting notice, normally you find out that company been sold when old owner introduces the new owner. Have you asked Care if they will hire old employees of Alert Ambulance?


----------



## looker (Oct 25, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> To the OP, this is why you don't want to work for these unprofessional IFT services in SD.  Look at Rural Metro, Pacific Ambulance, Care Ambulance, AMR.  Those are the only ones that are reasonable.  If I couldn't get hired at one of those.  I would just get another job and wait.



You need to understand that action of employees being fired is normally done by the new owner. It have nothing to do with working for unprofessional IFT but everything to do with care firing everyone which is very interesting thing in it self.


----------



## warsaw1776 (Oct 25, 2010)

From my understanding care didnt buy the employees just the contracts.  im not even sure if they got the ambulances.  some EMTs got hired right away, but it depended on who were the favorites and who had early notice.


----------



## looker (Oct 25, 2010)

warsaw1776 said:


> From my understanding care didnt buy the employees just the contracts.  im not even sure if they got the ambulances.  some EMTs got hired right away, but it depended on who were the favorites and who had early notice.



That is interesting, so they didn't buy the company in that case. Sounds like it was one of those can't refuse deals that came along and the owner took it.


----------



## warsaw1776 (Oct 25, 2010)

the owner, or at least the only partial owner who was active in the company not including other investors(like his dad) was a 25 year old kid.  now hes got a cushy job at care and plenty of money to play with.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 25, 2010)

warsaw1776 said:


> the owner, or at least the only partial owner who was active in the company not including other investors(like his dad) was a 25 year old kid.  now hes got a cushy job at care and plenty of money to play with.



Welcome to Capitalism. What he did might have been tasteless, but there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## looker (Oct 25, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Welcome to Capitalism. What he did might have been tasteless, but there's nothing wrong with it.



Exactly.


----------



## looker (Oct 25, 2010)

warsaw1776 said:


> the owner, or at least the only partial owner who was active in the company not including other investors(like his dad) was a 25 year old kid.  now hes got a cushy job at care and plenty of money to play with.



Hopefully the 25 year old made the right choice and will use the money wisely.


----------



## warsaw1776 (Oct 25, 2010)

never said there was anything wrong with it, neither did i say i wouldnt have done it myself.  but when your building a company, including getting new contracts and hiring 15 new people normally you dont just up and quit.  it was the shell shock of it that makes it so annoying.


----------



## warsaw1776 (Oct 25, 2010)

there were a lot of loyal EMTs there who put in a lot of time, we didnt have a really high turn over rate like care, balboa and ER have, and it seemed like management really cared, but apperently not.


----------



## looker (Oct 25, 2010)

warsaw1776 said:


> never said there was anything wrong with it, neither did i say i wouldnt have done it myself.  but when your building a company, including getting new contracts and hiring 15 new people normally you dont just up and quit.  it was the shell shock of it that makes it so annoying.



Sounds like it was unplanned sell. Basically they got a call from a broker with an offer that was so good that he could not refuse. Thing happen and unfortunately some people get caught in a cross fire.


----------



## warsaw1776 (Oct 25, 2010)

done talking about it though.  it was a great experience worked with a lot of great people and make a lot of friends, just wish it would have lasted longer.  i dont regret working there and would do it again.


----------



## looker (Oct 25, 2010)

warsaw1776 said:


> done talking about it though.  it was a great experience worked with a lot of great people and make a lot of friends, just wish it would have lasted longer.  i dont regret working there and would do it again.



Good luck with next job


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Oct 26, 2010)

looker said:


> You need to understand that action of employees being fired is normally done by the new owner. It have nothing to do with working for unprofessional IFT but everything to do with care firing everyone which is very interesting thing in it self.



I only speak from knowing EMTs that work at every company!!!

I don't want to slander companies on the internet.  If somebody wants to ask me specific questions about specific San Diego companies, feel free to PM me.

In any area where there are many competitors, all competing for ball breaking IFT contracts, there are corners cut.  That's why I recommend to everyone on this forum, apply at the big companies that have good contracts that I listed above and wait.  Waiting 3-6 (even 6-9 months for Rural Metro) is a much smarter idea, MUCH SMARTER idea.


----------



## LSalander (Jan 15, 2011)

*Xtreme Care and other San Diego companies*

I applied the other day.  Small office, looked more like an apartment than an office.  They were nice, had uniforms and all.  But I'm totally new to this and they were the first ones I applied at.  Anyone work there have any feedback?

Also applied at ER Ambulance in El Cajon.  Bigger office, more professional looking.  But I've read bad things on the web about them and got negative feedback from a class mate that used to work for Care.  He hasn't worked in over a year though, so I'd like some more recent feedback if anyone has any.

I'm also applying with Schaffer, Balboa, Care, and AMR.  Anyone have feedback on them?

Rural/Metro just hired a bunch and won't be hiring again til summer, but I'm gonna bug them once a month.  I'd really like to work there, get in while I'm an EMT-B and get experience for paramedic school.  I'll take any feedback or advice anyone's handing out on getting into R/M.


----------



## LSalander (Jan 15, 2011)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> I only speak from knowing EMTs that work at every company!!!
> 
> I don't want to slander companies on the internet.  If somebody wants to ask me specific questions about specific San Diego companies, feel free to PM me.
> 
> In any area where there are many competitors, all competing for ball breaking IFT contracts, there are corners cut.  That's why I recommend to everyone on this forum, apply at the big companies that have good contracts that I listed above and wait.  Waiting 3-6 (even 6-9 months for Rural Metro) is a much smarter idea, MUCH SMARTER idea.


Is it better to hold out and get hired at a reputable company than to take a job at a less-reputable one while you're still applying?  Does it hurt your chances of getting into the good companies if you've worked for the less reputable ones?  

I'm hoping to apply to paramedic school in a year or so and want to get as much experiance as possible as soon as possilbe, but I have my heart set on getting into Rural/Metro and continuing there while I do my medic training.  I dont want to hurt my chances at getting into R/M...


----------



## kravturtle (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah I tried R/M this round as well, but didn't get it. I have another question to add--I was wondering if anyone knew what places in SD were hiring part time. I go to school full time, and as much as I would love to work full time as well, it's just out of the question. AMR and R/M are hiring full time right now, so that's why they didn't work out for. But as for the smaller companies, I was wondering if anyone had an insight on those.


----------



## LSalander (Jan 15, 2011)

katherinemorris said:


> Yeah I tried R/M this round as well, but didn't get it. I have another question to add--I was wondering if anyone knew what places in SD were hiring part time. I go to school full time, and as much as I would love to work full time as well, it's just out of the question. AMR and R/M are hiring full time right now, so that's why they didn't work out for. But as for the smaller companies, I was wondering if anyone had an insight on those.


Have you looked into ER Tech jobs?  I have an EMT classmate who's more interested in nursing than paramed and she's volunteering at an ER and waiting to get hired part time.

Sharp has an online jobs page that you set up your resume and can search and apply through.  I'm sure the other hospitals do as well.


----------



## kravturtle (Jan 15, 2011)

Jesus Jose said:


> Have you looked into ER Tech jobs?  I have an EMT classmate who's more interested in nursing than paramed and she's volunteering at an ER and waiting to get hired part time.



I had a friend who was trying to do that recently and was not having much luck, but I think I'll go ahead and try.

I'm actually the other way around--I'm much more interested in the ambulance side of things, even though I'm going to school for nursing.  But yes, it is probably a good idea to do that until I find a part time job or get out of school and can accept a full time job. And I think I'll look into it. Thanks!


----------



## Monkey (Jan 15, 2011)

Bayside (South Bay) hires part time, you might try Pineapple Express too, but not 100% sure of their status.  

Care, SDMSE, AMR, Balboa, Pacific, Priority One, ER, Premier, Extreme, Air Care, Ameri-care.. I know I forgot one or two... mainly full time hiring.

There is NOTHING wrong to work for a private BLS agency while waiting to get into SDMS or AMR...  You're working and gaining experience (hopefully good experience) and will eventually get in where you want to be.  Use the time to improve, network, learn and grow.


----------



## Fish (Jan 15, 2011)

msstaroflife said:


> What companies would any of you recommend here in San Diego?



Not one who post adds on craigslist.


----------



## kravturtle (Jan 29, 2011)

This is great info. Thanks!


----------



## EMTsanders (Feb 9, 2011)

I've put in all my apps to AMR, R/M, Care, South Bay and Pacific....i really wanna call them and check up on it however its only been two weeks. How long is long enough do you think before callin around to make sure my apps have even been seen or processed? I don't know...i may just be excited/impatient :blush:


----------



## Monkey (Feb 9, 2011)

R/M just hired 30, don't expect to hear from them right now.  Make sure you put a new app in with them about every 6 months to make sure you haven't been purged from their system.  AMR just hired too I heard, but can't confirm that.  South Bay, hard to say, there's stuff brewin down there, but unsure if good or bad.  Have you tried ER or Balboa?  I know Balboa has a slew going to medic school in March, so they'll be loadin up soon I'm sure.


----------



## kravturtle (Feb 9, 2011)

Balboa holds on to apps for one month, so should I call before that month is up or just submit again? I don't want to be pushy, but I don't want to seem disinterested either. I'm with sanders on this one.  

I've submitted apps to other places but if Balboa has people heading off to medic school, perhaps my chances are better there.


----------



## Monkey (Feb 9, 2011)

I would personally stop by and hand an app/resume to the admin, or whatever there, and say " I would like leave an updated resume (or application) with you so that your files are up to date when you call for interviews".  but that's me.  

OH and some like pacific have online apps... they're good, but I prefer to let em see my ugly mug as often as I can so that they KNOW who belongs to that resume.  LOL


----------



## kravturtle (Feb 9, 2011)

Monkey said:


> OH and some like pacific have online apps... they're good, but I prefer to let em see my ugly mug as often as I can so that they KNOW who belongs to that resume.  LOL



That's what I was going to ask next. With RM, I can just show up, since nothing electronic and it's normal to show up at the office. But with Pacific, Balboa, and others, since everything is online, I wanted to make sure I'm not overstepping any boundaries by showing up to say hi and check on my app.


----------



## Monkey (Feb 9, 2011)

don't say check up... that may or may not annoy 'em.  Just hand them a resume and say that you wanted to leave an updated resume to keep their records up to date.  sometimes BEING there will get you brought in for an interview then and there if the right people are around.  (this is for the smaller places, R/M not so much)


----------



## kravturtle (Feb 9, 2011)

That sounds great--thanks for the advice!


----------



## Monkey (Feb 9, 2011)

out of curiosity, where'd you go to EMT school?  

Reason I ask, many have "contacts" within agencies to help get you in the door.


----------



## kravturtle (Feb 9, 2011)

Miramar. Over the summer.

Here's the problem for me though--I go to school at SDSU full time, so I'm looking for a part time position. It's kind of a catch 22. I need hours to get into nursing school, but can't get them because I'm going to school. It's turning into a bit of a problem.

But any help would be awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Monkey (Feb 9, 2011)

yeah,  that puts you in a tough spot.  Hard to get a PT spot fresh out of school.  I used to not consider hiring anyone for PT unless they were seasoned if at all.  There aren't many BLS agencies that even hire PT around here.  did you say you applied to South Bay?


----------



## kravturtle (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah I've been hearing that a lot. No I didn't apply to South Bay, but I can if that would be a good idea. I'm up for anything at this point.


----------



## EMTsanders (Feb 9, 2011)

went to miramar this last fall, i had mary SUPER awesome instructor. So balboa is decent? I was leery because I haven't heard awesome things...but hell a job is a job right?


----------



## EMTsanders (Feb 9, 2011)

kravturtle said:


> Yeah I've been hearing that a lot. No I didn't apply to South Bay, but I can if that would be a good idea. I'm up for anything at this point.



I applied at southbay and they offered me an "on call/ part time" position but i declined and said i'd rather wait for full time. I worked as a valet and got stuck with on call/ PT and it was awful, but it may work out better for you? who knows


----------



## kravturtle (Feb 9, 2011)

EMTsanders said:


> I applied at southbay and they offered me an "on call/ part time" position but i declined and said i'd rather wait for full time. I worked as a valet and got stuck with on call/ PT and it was awful, but it may work out better for you? who knows



Hmmm. This might work. Thanks! Now do they have a website at all or do I need to go find them in person?


----------



## EMTsanders (Feb 9, 2011)

i couldnt find the website, but i found the address and i could tell you how to get there if you want?


----------



## Monkey (Feb 9, 2011)

No website, They're up on Morena, near Pacific Beach.  Look up the number and address on Google and swing by with a resume, ya never know.


----------



## EMTsanders (Feb 9, 2011)

yes its on morena wayyy down along the 5 PASSED costco....there's like a little group of business buildings and when you go in there's a deli, and diagonal from the deli is there office, i think its suite 208? it seriously looks like an apartment.


----------



## kravturtle (Feb 9, 2011)

Okay. I was looking at the map, and it's not that far for me. I think I'll head over on Friday and see what kind of trouble I can get into. Thanks for the help!

And sanders, who was your instructor? I had Salinsky and Vernon.


----------



## EMTsanders (Feb 10, 2011)

I had Mary, and someone else substituted for her like two or three times. i cant remember his name, but he was a firefighter and on hazmat, i think his name was ben? i dunno, but yea, Mary. what'd you think of the class? I REALLY enjoyed it. loved the labs too


----------



## kravturtle (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah that's Ben. He rocks! He was one of my teachers (they traded off since they both work full time.) Mary had a class at the same time as we did, so I didn't get to see her that much, but what I did see seemed like she's a good teacher. I really liked it. We were like a little family at the end of the class. The labs were great too. All the TAs were awesome. I didn't really want it to end to be honest. I'd go back and do it again in a heart beat. 

Another question for you, just to stay on topic...What did you do leading up to getting the position offered to you? Interview? Written test? Application? Just so I'm ready.


----------



## Monkey (Feb 10, 2011)

For most companies,  you will get some sort of written, and possibly a skill test.  almost all do some sort of written quiz. Always have a resume ready to go add to your application when you turn it in.


----------



## LSalander (Feb 10, 2011)

kravturtle said:


> That's what I was going to ask next. With RM, I can just show up, since nothing electronic and it's normal to show up at the office. But with Pacific, Balboa, and others, since everything is online, I wanted to make sure I'm not overstepping any boundaries by showing up to say hi and check on my app.


I walked into Balboa's office in El Cajon and they handed me an app.  I've gone to each company in person to hand in my apps and got interviews on the spot at two.


----------



## EMTsanders (Feb 11, 2011)

kravturtle said:


> Yeah that's Ben. He rocks! He was one of my teachers (they traded off since they both work full time.) Mary had a class at the same time as we did, so I didn't get to see her that much, but what I did see seemed like she's a good teacher. I really liked it. We were like a little family at the end of the class. The labs were great too. All the TAs were awesome. I didn't really want it to end to be honest. I'd go back and do it again in a heart beat.
> 
> Another question for you, just to stay on topic...What did you do leading up to getting the position offered to you? Interview? Written test? Application? Just so I'm ready.



Yea agreed at the "bein a little family" lol our class was the same, we made Mary cry on our last day lol

Umm as for that offered position...i hadn't done anything at that point just walked in and applied. However i had heard from a friend who works at AMR that southbay "would hire me cause im 'cute'" lol so i can't say really if it was a professional appearence or what cause the dude was like "well i can do this for you right now, and maybe in a month we can move you up" i'd been around the on-call train before and once you get on it you dont get back off it


----------



## kravturtle (Feb 11, 2011)

Well I guess I'll give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## Anto (Mar 2, 2011)

Heads up, SDMSE just hired close to 30 employees, 1/3 of those being medics. They are hiring another 15 EMT's in late March, early April. If you want in, go fill out an app!


----------



## EMTsanders (Mar 4, 2011)

san diego medical services?
Are they the same or different then rural metro? everytime i go to their site it always get back to R/M somehow...


----------



## Monkey (Mar 4, 2011)

EMTsanders said:


> san diego medical services?
> Are they the same or different then rural metro? everytime i go to their site it always get back to R/M somehow...



SDMSE is part of Rural Metro.

http://www.SDMSE.com


----------



## EMTsanders (Mar 7, 2011)

got an interview with balboa tomorrow! =]


----------



## kravturtle (Mar 7, 2011)

EMTsanders said:


> got an interview with balboa tomorrow! =]



Awesome! Congrats!!! And good luck!


----------



## Monkey (Mar 8, 2011)

cool.. let us know how it goes.


----------



## EMTsanders (Mar 8, 2011)

it went really well! i'm pretty pleased, didnt think i'd be very good during an interview, was pretty nervous. they're interviewing about 8 or so people and have 3 open spots so i've got my fingers crossed 

know protocols!!!!


----------



## kravturtle (Mar 13, 2011)

So...I was looking at Maxcare. They look like they have part time positions and they're really close to me. Any reasons why I should or shouldn't go for it? I know they're small, but hey, a job's a job! And feel free to PM me if there's some good gossip! 

PS: Any word from Balboa yet, sanders?


----------



## EMTsanders (Mar 14, 2011)

kravturtle said:


> PS: Any word from Balboa yet, sanders?



not yet, i was supposed to here from them for sure today, they called friday and said sorry that they didnt know yet then said monday. but no cal :sad:


maybe its good? fingers still crossed, will let you know as soooon as i hear from them though!


----------



## sd_ems (Mar 17, 2011)

*Americare*

Anyone have any insight into this company?


----------



## kravturtle (Mar 17, 2011)

sd_ems said:


> Anyone have any insight into this company?



I don't know much about them. Sometimes I see them around SD, so I know they're around. Other than that, I have no idea. But Monkey should be able to help. Monkey knows everything about SD's EMS.


----------



## Monkey (Mar 18, 2011)

LOL, nah krav, not everything.

Ameri-care from what I've experienced is a good company.  I've known a couple of their EMT's and spent numerous hours talking to one of their supervisors on many occasions.

I  believe they're based out of the Escondido area.  

Their equipment is always in pretty good shape, the EMT's look sharp, and they are always polite and nice...  more than I can say for most companies.

I know they're bigger in the OC and IE than SD.  Every experience I've had with them here has been a good one.


----------



## kravturtle (Mar 18, 2011)

One thing I can say about Ameri-care is that they hold apps for 45 days. I applied a few months ago, and I think my 45 days ran out last week or so.


----------



## LSalander (Mar 18, 2011)

*AmeriCare*



sd_ems said:


> Anyone have any insight into this company?



I take a class with one of their EMTs and he has nothing but good things to say about them, at least from an employee's prospective.  As an interview-ee I felt really good about them.  Sounds like they have a great orientation/training program and were super accommodating about my school schedule.

I do know they just hired a group for orientation beginning Mar 14th, but I put an app in 2 months ago after they had just hired a group, called them back every 2 weeks to check on their hiring status, and they called me for an interview.  Guess turn-around is high for all the companies.

I'd go to their offices, wear a suit, prepare to take their test (basic NREMT stuff - told me they only call-back scores of >90%), and submit a resume and cover letter.  They commented on mine, said it was really professional, so possibly that was a plus.


----------



## EMTsanders (Mar 20, 2011)

so i know everyone thinks its a joke but what about pineapple express? 


I got turned down from balboa =/ said they couldn't hire anymore people but to try again next month cause they hire every month....


----------



## kravturtle (Mar 21, 2011)

EMTsanders said:


> I got turned down from balboa =/ said they couldn't hire anymore people but to try again next month cause they hire every month....



 Oh well. There's always next month! And I guess this gives you another chance to rock the interview!


----------



## Monkey (Mar 21, 2011)

Have you tried Southbay, ER or Pacific?

I heard recently that Extreme Care is hiring and expanding their operations as well.


----------



## kravturtle (Mar 21, 2011)

Sanders, you tried Southbay, right? I know there have been rumors that ER is rather sketchy, but I'm neither confirming nor denying those rumors. And Pacific seems good, as well. I see them around all the time, so I guess they do well. 

As for Xtreme Care, their name seems a little out there. But if they appear to be a good company, it's worth a shot. Although their website isn't really working right now...


----------



## sd_ems (Mar 22, 2011)

*MedFleet*

So I just saw a posting that this company is looking to hire full and part time, I looked them up and says they have been incorporated since 2009, never seen them here in SD, anyone have any infor on them?


----------



## Monkey (Mar 22, 2011)

Never Heard of them... that's a new one to me.


----------



## Monkey (Mar 22, 2011)

kravturtle said:


> Sanders, you tried Southbay, right? I know there have been rumors that ER is rather sketchy, but I'm neither confirming nor denying those rumors. And Pacific seems good, as well. I see them around all the time, so I guess they do well.
> 
> As for Xtreme Care, their name seems a little out there. But if they appear to be a good company, it's worth a shot. Although their website isn't really working right now...



I met their owner and operations manager recently, I liked their attitudes and their outlook.  They seem to be very interested in working with their EMT's and helping them to reach their goals.  They know that EMT's cycle and move upward and onward and want to be flexible in helping them get to those goals.  

I also recenly met the owner of MaxCare.  He seemed like good guy that cared about his company and his employee's.  He said they're growing at a good pace and all the EMT's I've met that work there seem to be happy.


----------



## kravturtle (Mar 22, 2011)

Good to know. I'm currently battling with the DMV again, but when I get that back in to place again, I'll try them out. They're both so close to me, so it would be awesome if one of them worked out!


----------



## EMTsanders (Mar 23, 2011)

I've applied at all of those and southbay (bayside) was the one to offer "on-call" and I've gotten stuck in on-call before and it was crap. I think my 6 weeks is up at AMR i think im gonna try them again too. ughhhhhh the hardest part of the job is actually getting it =/


----------



## kravturtle (Mar 23, 2011)

Interestingly, I wasn't offered anything at Southbay, so you must have said the right things or something, sanders! And I heard that AMR is hiring again, so go for it!


----------



## EMTsanders (Mar 23, 2011)

I'll keep goin till i get somethin!! 

Have you had any luck with anywhere?


----------



## kravturtle (Mar 23, 2011)

EMTsanders said:


> Have you had any luck with anywhere?



Nope not yet. But it's good to know I'm not the only one having problems!


----------



## LostViet408 (Mar 24, 2011)

So I'm currently in northern California, but since there's no job up here, I would like to apply down south near San Diego, OC, or LA area. Anyone heard of any company thats hiring? I've applied at all the places that was mentioned in this thread, anyone got any insights?  much appreciated! I'm new here by the way. Thanks!


----------



## kravturtle (Mar 24, 2011)

LostViet408 said:


> So I'm currently in northern California, but since there's no job up here, I would like to apply down south near San Diego, OC, or LA area. Anyone heard of any company thats hiring? I've applied at all the places that was mentioned in this thread, anyone got any insights?  much appreciated! I'm new here by the way. Thanks!



I don't know about OC or LA, but it's definitely slim pickings in SD. I would see about OC, LA, or even Riverside or San Bernardino.


----------



## Rev.IKON (Mar 24, 2011)

kravturtle said:


> I don't know about OC or LA, but it's definitely slim pickings in SD. I would see about OC, LA, or even Riverside or San Bernardino.



ive gotten interviews in oc and la county. i live in sb and it doesnt seem like u would get anywhere in this county. dont know about riverside and  sd iv had no luck at all. both oc and la co have extended scope which are classes u need to take. definately take la before u go apply and with oc seems like the company will give u the class if you get hired. i did both counties regreted oc because the company i went to interview told me that they  would have given it to me. good luck


----------



## terrible one (Mar 24, 2011)

Go outside of CA


----------



## EMTsanders (Mar 25, 2011)

i haven't heard of ANYWHERE in sd bein "easy" to get on really. it's all like one said, slim pickins. but its worth it to try anywhere you can.


----------



## Sandog (Mar 25, 2011)

terrible one said:


> Go outside of CA



Not always practical, some of us own homes and have spouses with good jobs that they like. Besides, how could I leave this great city


----------



## terrible one (Mar 25, 2011)

Sandog said:


> Not always practical, some of us own homes and have spouses with good jobs that they like. Besides, how could I leave this great city



If you are expecting a career in EMS than its less practical to try and own a home, start a family, etc. than to go outside the state. Unless your significant other/wife/family is paying all the bills, then by all means stay.


----------



## Sandog (Mar 25, 2011)

terrible one said:


> If you are expecting a career in EMS than its less practical to try and own a home, start a family, etc. than to go outside the state. Unless your significant other/wife/family is paying all the bills, then by all means stay.



Well, I purchased my home in 1999, in fact I imagine my mortgage is less than most peoples rent. My wife and I earn modest salaries but  with combined income, we live quite comfortably. With the Ca economy in the toilet, I would be crazy to sell now. So as I said, for some leaving Ca is not practical.


----------



## LSalander (Mar 25, 2011)

I've been told the key to gettin' an EMT job in SD is persistence and know your stuff - protocols especially.  Keep up with studying and practicing skills.  Even w/o the dummies and equipment you can go over it in your head and mimic the motions.  Whatever it takes to be sharp.  Practice your interview questions and answers.  The more prepared you are the more confident you are, and that shows.

Do whatever you have to do to stand out.  Buy a decent-to-good suit ($100ish), make that resume shine with a good cover letter (go online for samples, specifically EMT ones), organize your certs and all the required paperwork (anything they might ask for) in a professional binder, and keep calling and applying in person. 

It makes all the difference when there's 100s of applicants.


----------



## Sandog (Mar 25, 2011)

The Men's warehouse on Midway has some pretty fair prices on suits (100ish). I agree wear a suit to an interview, it shows respect to your perspective employer and yourself. It is a courtesy thing that shows something of character. IMHO


----------



## Monkey (Mar 26, 2011)

Those are HUGE.  Knowledge will help you seal the deal, but that first impression is what really helps.

If you even are going in to just fill out an app, be dressed, you may just get an interview on the spot. If you look like you just came off a weekend bender, you wont have a chance.

another thing, and it's hard for many that are just out of school but is also huge... references.  If you went to Miramar, EMSTA, wherever... get a referral letter from one of your instructors, it will go a long way, believe me.  If you KNOW someone with a good rep in the area, USE them as a reference and if possible, get a reference letter.  Networking is as big a deal in the small world that is EMS.  It could make the difference.

Just my .02


----------



## bkelly (Apr 13, 2011)

Of these companies which has the best chance of doing 911 response instead of BLS discharges? I work for a private service in Indianapolis but I work a 24 hour rotating shift at the firehouse doing only 911 response. Really hate the thought of going back to a transfer truck but I really want to relocate to California. Any one have any advice?


----------



## Monkey (Apr 13, 2011)

In San Diego?  Rural Metro has the city contract, so you can get on a medic unit after 6 months probation.  AMR has a couple contracts in the burbs and do drop downs to their BLS units.  

Those are your only 2 choices in SD area.


----------



## Kou7793 (Apr 13, 2011)

how difficult do you guys think it would be to get a part time job (1 shift a week) as a basic in the SD area? which companies do you think would be most likely to hire someone for that? would i just go to different companies and ask if they have positions available?

thanks


----------



## CAPilot55 (Apr 13, 2011)

I wonder how long this thread will go on for..all i know is CA in general is a bad time to get any type of job.  You would do better making money, standing out in front of a Home Depot looking for work.


----------



## Monkey (Apr 14, 2011)

Kou7793 said:


> how difficult do you guys think it would be to get a part time job (1 shift a week) as a basic in the SD area? which companies do you think would be most likely to hire someone for that? would i just go to different companies and ask if they have positions available?
> 
> thanks



Only 2 I know of that would even give you a shot at PT is Bayside(South Bay) and Xtreme Care.

The rest only want FT.


----------



## EMTsanders (Apr 22, 2011)

so i gotta call from r/m who wanted an interview the very next day only to have to turn them down because i was in catalina and had no possible way to make it home in time unless i spent $135 on a cab and $68 on the ferry...but i told them i was extremely interested and to keep me in mind for next time....


and for everyone else in san diego, i heard that soak city is hiring on site EMTs and to just go down and fill out an app.


----------



## Monkey (Apr 22, 2011)

Ouch... talk about bad timing...  R/M hired 30 in Feb, 15 in April and are slated to hire another 15-20 that start in May (which is the class they were probably calling you on).

Keep applying everywhere, most places like R/M, Pacific, and a couple others only keep applications for a max of 6 months, so make sure you make regular rounds.


----------



## EMTsanders (Apr 22, 2011)

yea i just couldnt believe it, i hadn't had service the entire trip then all of a sudden i had a voicemail and was able to call back....won't give up yet though!


----------



## FIREMedic619 (May 13, 2011)

I guess I'm resurrecting this post from the dead!

For those of you that have said that Rural Metro has been hiring in the past few months, have those shown up on their website?  I swear I've been looking all the time and have never seen any EMT-B positions available to apply.

I'm relocating to San Diego in August, but if SDMSE(R/M) or AMR are hiring before then, I'd be all for relocating sooner.

It's also been a year since I got my EMT-B certification, and I haven't tried to find work until now.  What do I need to brush up on for the interview and testing process?  I read a lot about reviewing protocols in this thread.


----------



## Monkey (May 13, 2011)

Rural hired 15 that started the 9th.  They're hiring another batch around end of June.

so that makes what, 30 in Feb, 15 in April, 15 in May, and more in June... and to be honest, I don't know if they post the postions on the R/M site or even the SDMSE site, they get a couple hundred apps a week with no advertising, so it's hard to say if they even need to.  

Just make sure you have a current resume/application on file at all times.  They only keep them on file for about 6 months.  

as for interview stuff, make sure you know your freeways, hospitals, san diego protocols for BLS.  when you drop off your application, make sure you have your resume and a copy of ALL your certs with it (county, CPR, ADL, Medical Examiners, etc).

I haven't heard much about AMR lately, it's been pretty quiet on their BLS side as far as what's going on with them.


----------



## kravturtle (May 13, 2011)

And for protocols, definitely know San Diego's. I was asked about specific SD protocols during the RM interview. There's a definite emphasis on the protocol for transporting a patient with an established IV, which is true pretty much everywhere. On the other hand, know more universal protocols. I was asked about what APGAR stood for, as well as what the LPM rate should be on a non re-breather. And as Monkey said, know SD's hospitals and freeways. I was asked to name all the base hospitals, name 4 of the 6 freeways that run east to west, and to describe the specific location of several hospitals.

But that was all for RM. I don't know much about AMR. 

Also, there is a thread floating around somewhere that is all about what to expect in a RM San Diego interview, if you want more information. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## FIREMedic619 (May 13, 2011)

Monkey and kravturtle, thank you soooo much for the info!  I'll definitely search for the R/M interview process.

I need to scramble and get all my stuff in order!


----------



## FIREMedic619 (May 13, 2011)

What are the starting salaries for fresh EMT-Bs in San Diego nowadays?


----------



## Monkey (May 14, 2011)

between 9.50 and 11.00 depending on the company.


----------



## ShotMedic (May 16, 2011)

*San Diego EMS jobs*

I would recommend riding a long with these companies if they have that as a possibility. Even if they are not hiring good way to get your face out there. O yeah it keeps you sharp on your assessment skills too! kill 2 birds with one stone. If you can't find a private Company to ride a long at go to the Fire Agencies. If thats not your gig let me know i might be able to help


----------



## kravturtle (May 17, 2011)

I agree about the ride-alongs. Even if you can't do anything, it's still really nice to be able to run through the scenarios in your own head and see if what you would do is what they're doing. And just sitting around between calls, you get some pretty good advice from the crews, plus you make friends and can call upon them for later advice and even references. I haven't had to try the private companies (I've had luck the fire dept. in my home town), but it's worth a try.


----------



## EMTsanders (May 28, 2011)

has anyone had ANY sort of luck? it's almost been long enough to where i gotta go back in to all these places and re-apply. I've even tried seaworld, the zoo, del mar far grounds, soak city....


----------



## Monkey (May 28, 2011)

I was told by their managers Tuesday that ER and Express are actively hiring now. Hit them up ASAP.


----------



## EMTsanders (May 31, 2011)

I applied to ER with recomendations from a friend who works there but we think i got shot down cause i'm only 19, but you never know. haven't heard of express but i'll get on that ASAP, thank you!


----------



## kravturtle (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow. So I got a call from Bayside today asking if I could come in tomorrow for an interview. It's been three months since I turned in that application! And probably just as long since I've looked over my EMT stuff! Crunch time!


----------



## EMTsanders (Jun 16, 2011)

lol good luck!!! crunch crunch crunch!


----------



## Sako887 (Jun 17, 2011)

I got my cert with la county scope of practice. Would that be an issue if I want to work in SD?


----------



## EMTsanders (Jul 12, 2011)

got a call this past friday morning from R/M asking if i could come in the 15th (this friday) for an interview....it's been 7 months since i applied i'm super nervous an quite rusty....anyone have any help as to which questions they might ask????


----------



## Monkey (Jul 12, 2011)

Know your hospitals, base, trauma, locations...

Know your protocols.  Not sure if they'll ask the old ones or the recently enacted ones for BLS, but know both to be safe.

Know your freeways, which are North/South, East/West in the whole county!

Know APGAR, GCS, nad your basics.

Most will be on the written "exam" but you may get a few questions in the interview too.  

And remember, CUSTOMER SERVICE, is a large part of BLS, keep it in mind when you are asked questions,


----------



## kravturtle (Jul 12, 2011)

Know your protocol for transporting with established interventions! They asked me that one in the interview, not on the written test. But other than that, Monkey's got it. I don't have anything else to add. I'm not sure if they would ask about the new protocols, considering I have not been able to track the book down yet, but since it's online, they might be worth knowing. Good luck!!


----------



## EMTsanders (Jul 15, 2011)

Did my interview, i feel the oral part went really well, they asked a couple of "give examples of a pressure situation that you handled well" and "give and example of good customer service you've provided" they asked how you'd handle it if your partner was super rude and aggressive toward others. in the written they asked about base hospitals, what was the back up for pediatric trauma, freeways that run east-west and generally where a couple hospitals were, i didn't really know where kaiser was except east lol but i'm super confident, and i'll know by wednesday. the receptionist lady also said they had to hire a specific quota of females, so i had a leg up, and that the 830 appt. was a no show and a female, so i had better chances lol. they were interviewing 30 people, not sure how many positions were open. but i'm gonna keep my fingers crossed!!
^_^


----------



## EMTsanders (Jul 15, 2011)

kravturtle said:


> Know your protocol for transporting with established interventions! They asked me that one in the interview, not on the written test. But other than that, Monkey's got it. I don't have anything else to add. I'm not sure if they would ask about the new protocols, considering I have not been able to track the book down yet, but since it's online, they might be worth knowing. Good luck!!



also good lookin out on the IV transport, i had it memorized from a paper that was handed out when i was in the class that had the entire question and answers, i answered it perfectly!! thank you!


----------



## Monkey (Jul 15, 2011)

Ahh, but was it last years answer or this years?? LOL...  

Good job, hope you get it.  Will be lookin for you in the new class.


----------



## EMTsanders (Jul 15, 2011)

Monkey said:


> Ahh, but was it last years answer or this years?? LOL...
> 
> Good job, hope you get it.  Will be lookin for you in the new class.




ahh geez i hope it was this years!! i got it back in december though =]
I hope you'll see me! And class as in the two weeks in august right?


----------



## Monkey (Jul 15, 2011)

The Protocol just changed in July, so best guess is that it was last years answer, LOL... don't sweat it though.

and yeah, class as in the two weeks in August.  

If you remember who interviewed you, shoot me a private...


----------



## kravturtle (Jul 15, 2011)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## ITAKECAREOFPATIENTS (Jul 16, 2011)

That's great you got an interview ! Do you think since that person didn't show up for their interview at 8:30 that they'll choose someone else from the batch of applications? I have a couple recommendations, but I turned in my app. late before they chose the candidates for the interview. I'll keep my fingers crossed I can take their place.


----------



## EMTsanders (Jul 19, 2011)

yea the secretary told me that someone just missed out on their chance....i don't know when exactly you turned in your app, but they pulled mine back from January..... she said the have a giant stack of apps and they just start from the beggining. good luck though, you might make it in for next time.


----------



## EMTsanders (Jul 21, 2011)

well, i didn't get it. they didn't say why, in fact they told me "We were very impressed with your application and your qualifications. You had a really great interview, but unfortunetly we can't hire you at this time." I don't really understand. Unless thats what they say to everyone. I'm starting to think that my size might have something to do with it, cause i've had atleast two other companies say that i was great, i interviewed well blah blah blah but then couldn't hire me. I dunno, just sucks. =/


----------



## kravturtle (Jul 21, 2011)

Awww I'm sorry! That sucks! And there's not much you can do if your size is the problem.


----------



## Monkey (Jul 21, 2011)

Odd,  I had a good friend that is REALLY qualified get the same thing today...  

I'm sorry, but keep trying, it'll happen, and trust me, size wasn't the issue.  They have just about the whole spectrum there, from REALLY petite, to plus sized.


----------



## EMTsanders (Jul 22, 2011)

Yea, i'm probably gonna give it a few days then go in and re-apply.still kinda sucks though =/ i'd rather them be honoest if somethin was wrong and tell me, so i know what to work on or whatever.


----------



## EMTinSD (Jul 22, 2011)

EMTsanders said:


> well, i didn't get it. they didn't say why, in fact they told me "We were very impressed with your application and your qualifications. You had a really great interview, but unfortunetly we can't hire you at this time." I don't really understand. Unless thats what they say to everyone. I'm starting to think that my size might have something to do with it, cause i've had atleast two other companies say that i was great, i interviewed well blah blah blah but then couldn't hire me. I dunno, just sucks. =/



EMTSanders- I am really sorry to hear this. Please do not give up. It is really tough to get hired right now but you have a really positive outlook from what I have read and now you have interview experience to take with you! I interviewed with R/M friday the 15th. They did call this wednesday and offered me a position but I still have the lift test to deal with, which I am most scared of. I have read this thread for awhile and have never posted before but I wanted to send you a response after reading your last posts.


----------



## EMTsanders (Jul 26, 2011)

thanks for the vote of confidence I'll keep tryin, in the mean time i'll be back hittin the books and tryin to get an AA. Congradulations on the offered position!!!! good luck on the lifting, you'll do fine, no need to be nervous at all. just remember to lift with your legs and not your back! The hard part is over, you don't have to talk to anyone (except maybe a partner) good luck and let us know how it turns out =]


----------



## EMTinSD (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks EMTSanders! Fortunately I was able to pass the lift test and will beginning orientation/training soon. It is great that you are focusing on your education. I have a bachelors degree and know it is helpful when applying for jobs. Keep us updated on how things are going!


----------



## FIREMedic619 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey all,

I've been reading up on the 2011-2012 Emergency Medical Services Treatment Protocol & Policies Manual for San Diego County.

I plan on calling tomorrow once the office is open, but is this manual available in a printed booklet form?  Reading it on a laptop as a .PDF blows.

Thanks!


----------



## Monkey (Aug 4, 2011)

They're out there... County never seems to have any in stock though.


----------



## kravturtle (Aug 4, 2011)

Sometimes Miramar College's bookstore has them. That's were I got mine once. I'd call them and check, since dealing with County EMS is almost as bad as dealing with the DMV.


----------



## kravturtle (Aug 10, 2011)

I finally got a copy today...and it was from Miramar. I tried County, but they were out of stock. So as of earlier today, it is possible to get one from Miramar's bookstore. And it looked like they had a good supply of them.


----------



## FIREMedic619 (Nov 2, 2011)

Here I go resurrecting this thread from the dead again!

krav, thanks for the heads up on the protocols booklet @ Miramar. Hopefully they still have some. 

Anyway, I'm finally back in SD again.  It took longer than I expected. Any fresh leads on EMT jobs? I heard a rumor that Balboa was hiring, but that was it.


----------



## EMTsanders (Nov 2, 2011)

i've also heard that ER got a new hiring manager and is looking for new people to hire


----------



## kravturtle (Nov 2, 2011)

I know you might not want to hear this, but Alvarado Hospital is hiring ER techs... That's where I am at the moment. 

Otherwise, I'm kind of out of the loop on ambulance gigs.


----------



## EMTsanders (Nov 2, 2011)

for ER tech do you just need to be EMT-B or what are the requirments?


----------



## kravturtle (Nov 2, 2011)

Yep. You need to be an EMT-B. I think there's a 1 yr experience thing, but let me ask around and see how strictly they enforce that. 

Here's a link to the posting:
https://www.plaksa.com/showempjob.htm?viewId=U9h2vvYJ4pM=


----------

